
Algolia (YC W14) wants to bring transparency to service-level agreements - redox_
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/10/algolia-wants-to-bring-transparency-to-service-level-agreements/
======
joshmn
Was really confused by the title. I was like "wait, isn't there Algolia
SaaS?", then "oh dear I hope they didn't pivot, I loved their product."

Then I read the article... Okay, so Algolia has a new SLA. Cool beans.

Hell, the word "transparency" is only in the body of the article once. At the
end.

Title would be better as "Algolia (YC W14) revamps SLA, simultaneously
launches chart touting SLA refund comparisons"

~~~
rabidonrails
agreed. The title of the article and what's _actually_ being described in the
article don't really match up.

~~~
redox_
Good point :) I copy/pasted what TC wrote. On our blog, we've a different
title: For SLAs, there’s no such thing as 100% Uptime – only 100% Transparency
[1]

[1] [https://blog.algolia.com/for-slas-theres-no-such-thing-
as-10...](https://blog.algolia.com/for-slas-theres-no-such-thing-
as-100-uptime-only-100-transparency/)

